# open feeding



## rw3212 (Apr 8, 2008)

*learning*

Just learning to get pics here.

http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff111/ronward1022/Bees10.jpg


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Try again Ron. 

Bobo put up a thread with a link to MS where you can get one of the XP Power toys for image scaling. It should be simple enough to get your pic sizes down to 640x480.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=226964

Correct the size and relink them in your posts I just edited.


----------



## rw3212 (Apr 8, 2008)

Bizzybee said:


> Try again Ron.
> 
> Bobo put up a thread with a link to MS where you can get one of the XP Power toys for image scaling. It should be simple enough to get your pic sizes down to 640x480.
> 
> ...



Try this one:











The link is to an XP specific program, won't install under Vista.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Excellent dude!!!!!! You got it that time!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rw3212 (Apr 8, 2008)

*If you use photobucket*

There is resize option that you can use to reduce any photo that you have on their site. It automatically replaces the resized image. If you want to retain the original format you need to "Save A Copy" and resize the copy. If you do this, just be sure you post the correct copy. 

I might suggest creating a folder for resized images. Myself, I am keeping the originals locally and resizing eveything on photobucket.

Just learning myself, but will try to help if I can.

Forum rules require that images be 640 X 480 max.

bizzybee: thanks for helping me figure this out.


----------

